# UFC 111: St-Pierre vs. Hardy



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Event:* UFC 111
*Date:* Saturday, March 27, 2010, at 10 p.m. ET on pay-per-view (PPV)
*Location:* Prudential Center in Newark, New Jersey.​


*Main card:*

170 lbs.: Georges St. Pierre vs. Dan Hardy
265 lbs.: Frank Mir vs. Shane Carwin
170 lbs.: Thiago Alves vs. Jon Fitch
170 lbs.: Jake Ellenberger vs. Ben Saunders
155 lbs.: Jim Miller vs. Mark Bocek


*Under card:*

155 lbs.: Nate Diaz vs. Rory Markham (Spike broadcast)
170 lbs.: Ricardo Almeida vs. Matt Brown (Spike broadcast)
205 lbs.: Jared Hamman vs. Rodney Wallace
185 lbs.: Tomasz Drwal vs. Rousimar Palhares
155 lbs.: Fabricio Camoes vs. Kurt Pellegrino
170 lbs.: Matt Riddle vs. Ricardo Funch


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This card is looking pretty solid. GSP should win this fight with relative ease. I am really looking forward to Fitch/Alves! I am glad that Almeida/Brown and Diaz/Markham will be on Spike. I am interested in both of those fights.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

For once diaz might not be all skin and bones. Thats a fight i'm looking forward to. Not to mention the main card is amazing.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

This card is epic. Best since 100. Probably the best ever, for me, aside from 100.

Aside from the obvious I'm also pumped about Ricardo Almeida vs. Matt Brown, Fabricio Camoes vs. Kurt Pellegrino and Jake Ellenberger vs. Ben Saunders.:thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

morninglightmt said:


> This card is epic. Best since 100. Probably the best ever, for me, aside from 100.
> 
> Aside from the obvious I'm also pumped about Ricardo Almeida vs. Matt Brown, Fabricio Camoes vs. Kurt Pellegrino and Jake Ellenberger vs. Ben Saunders.:thumb02:


Yeah this is a pretty damn good card, its pretty even with the last UFC in my eyes...

The main event is a little easy to guess but will be satisfying to watch, and the Mir/Carwin fight is going to be awesome


----------



## chris1234 (Mar 5, 2010)

Its going to be Saint Pierre All the Way YoUc an Put Your House On that LOl... But The Fight card Dont look That Great The Only Other FIght Im looking At Is nate Diaz JUst cause HE Makes It Intersting


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

I like the card because I like watching GSP do work on someone. I'm not too excited to watch Mir run a BJJ clinic on Carwin. I want to see Carwin and Lesner lock up so he needs to smash Mir quick. But I see Mir out boxing Carwin until it hits the mat and then finishing him by sub.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

*Main card:*

170 lbs.: *Georges St. Pierre* vs. Dan Hardy
265 lbs.: *Frank Mir* vs. Shane Carwin
170 lbs.: Thiago Alves vs. *Jon Fitch*
170 lbs.: Jake Ellenberger vs. *Ben Saunders*
155 lbs.: Jim Miller vs. *Mark Bocek*


*Under card:*

155 lbs.: *Nate Diaz* vs. Rory Markham (Spike broadcast)
170 lbs.: Ricardo Almeida vs. *Matt Brown* (Spike broadcast)
205 lbs.: *Jared Hamman* vs. Rodney Wallace
185 lbs.: Tomasz Drwal vs. *Rousimar Palhares*
155 lbs.: Fabricio Camoes vs.* Kurt Pellegrino*
170 lbs.: Matt Riddle vs. Ricardo Funch [/SIZE][/QUOTE]

Here are my early predictions. Really hard for me to call the Diaz v Markham fight since it's the first time we'll be seeing Diaz at WW. I don't know why but for some reason I think Markham is going to try and trade with him and Diaz will do what a Diaz does and keep him at his distance. When Markham takes it to the ground I think he'll get subbed.

Also hard to call is Almeida v Brown again because of the weight factor. Brown has looked so impressive since coming off TUF a win here would be a huge move up for him, I think he can pull it off, either a late TKO or a decision.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

Damn this card is so stacked! gsp mir and i hope thiago alves gets the K.O


----------



## SfreacK (Mar 11, 2010)

Hardy might not stand a great chance vs GSP but I am rooting for him since I have sponsored him in the past.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

It will be interesting to see what Georges St. Pierre picked up during his training with Gegard Mousasi.


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

there's nothing more i'd like to see than GSP getting KO'd again in the 1st round.


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Clivey said:


> there's nothing more i'd like to see than GSP getting KO'd again in the 1st round.


If Hardy can stay on his feet in the first round, he'll have a much better chance in the second because he won't be completely exhausted. If he can't stop the take downs, his body will begin to shut down in rapid time.

It's easy to say "I'm not going to worry about being taking down, I'm just going to knock him out"

GSP will time him every time, and take him down every time. We've seen it time and time again, especially in the second Serra fight. Every time Serra went to throw punches, GSP timed them, and put Serra on his back.

My advice for Dan Hardy is to go into the fight as a boxer. Wide stance, (to sprawl on the take downs) and throw punches straight in and out. Jab straight, right cross straight. None of this wild crazy punches cause that's not going to work again, GSP's better then that now. He should have his knees slightly bent and throw punches like a boxer. If he can do that, then I think he can beat GSP. If he goes in throwing wild punches like a f***ing dumb***, hes going to lose it all in the first round and look like a complete joke.


----------



## daeyeth (Nov 19, 2009)

Most ppl seem to be saying "...if Hardy can avoid being taken down..."

Has *ANYONE *avoided being taken down by GSP? *NOPE*. Not BJ Penn, not Koschek, not Hughes, NOBODY. So basically you guys are saying Hardy will have to knock GSP out *before GSP decides to take him down* or Hardy will be the first fighter in the world to avoid a GSP takedown.

C'mon now. Every single person in here knows that GSP is going to take Hardy down and bash his face in while tiring Hardy out. He's done it to every single opponent he's ever faced. Hardy might be the most dangerous striker GSP has ever faced but that really doesn't matter when your up against the best takedown artist in MMA.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I hope they show the Palhares fight, I love watching him fight, such emotion.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> I hope they show the Palhares fight, I love watching him fight, such emotion.


paul harris is awesome


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

GSP's gameplan could be to stand with Hardy, he has much better striking then Hardy though some people tend to disagree. GSP's hands are like a boxers, Hardy's are not.

Hardy is a wild striker and would be an easy counter punch for GSP. Hardy is slow bringing his hands back to his face as well.

GSP has trained with olympic boxers in the past, thats enough for him to beat Hardy right there.

I notice how Hardy throws his punches wildly and doesn't protect his face after those wild punches. You can't do that against someone as good as GSP, hes going to make you pay.

Hardy throws a whole lot of looping punches and wild overhands and shit, GSP is has so much better hands them him, it's not even remotely close. If this was a boxing match, GSP would dominate and tag Hardy all night long. Because it's not, GSP can beat him by taking him down and ground and pound or by kickboxing with him.

People don't give GSP enough credit for his striking/hands.

His boxing is phenomenal.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Hardy seems pretty crisp and clean with his boxing in the fights i've seen. If Gsp hurts hardy on the feet, thats gonna be a surprise to me.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Have you guys noticed that GSP has been wearing the same gray shirt for like weeks now? WTF, is it his lucky shirt?

He's wearing it for his interview with Rogan atm, and he's worn it a bunch of other times, unless he has maybe 8 identical ones.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

lol yeah I noticed that too. I like it that he made a point to say that he is going to keep a pace that will make Hardy fall. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Have you guys noticed that GSP has been wearing the same gray shirt for like weeks now? WTF, is it his lucky shirt?
> 
> He's wearing it for his interview with Rogan atm, and he's worn it a bunch of other times, unless he has maybe 8 identical ones.


Haha I thought that same thing!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

It must realign his chi, or get it flowing, or something. That damn thing has been like his woobie. 

Somebody's going to have to rassle him to get it in the washing machine at some point.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> It must realign his chi, or get it flowing, or something. That damn thing has been like his woobie.
> 
> Somebody's going to have to rassle him to get it in the washing machine at some point.


I'm pretty sure that someone will lose... that probably why he still has that shirt on!


----------



## brucelee23 (Mar 4, 2009)

does anyone on here think that Hardy has a chance. GSP seems to be almost unmovable. if GSP is to lose his title anytime soon i would not have picked it to be dan hardy who takes it. 
Surely his punching power alone is not enough, saying that we've seen crazier things happen in the octagon. Dan hardy keeps saying his plan is to ko GSP believing that he has a glass jaw. My prediction is that GSP hands hardy his first ko loss in his mma career. Don't be surprised if my prediction is spot on.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

5 days away WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WAR GSP ALVES AND MIR!!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

brucelee23 said:


> does anyone on here think that Hardy has a chance. GSP seems to be almost unmovable. if GSP is to lose his title anytime soon i would not have picked it to be dan hardy who takes it.
> Surely his punching power alone is not enough, saying that we've seen crazier things happen in the octagon. Dan hardy keeps saying his plan is to ko GSP believing that he has a glass jaw. My prediction is that GSP hands hardy his first ko loss in his mma career. Don't be surprised if my prediction is spot on.


I fully agree.

GSP outclasses Hardy in every category. GSP will dictate the pace of the fight. This will be GSP's most dominant fight... ever.

Hardy has a punchers chance, and thats about it. When you get someone as technically sound as GSP, that punchers chance diminishes (especially after Serra. GSP won't make that mistake again). Not to mention GSP is a better striker than Hardy to begin with. Hardy's obvious plan is to outstrike GSP, but he doesn't eve have an edge there. What could he possibly do to win this fight? :confused02:

GSP by KO or TKO first round.


----------



## Bedrock (Oct 22, 2009)

brucelee23 said:


> does anyone on here think that Hardy has a chance. GSP seems to be almost unmovable. if GSP is to lose his title anytime soon i would not have picked it to be dan hardy who takes it.
> Surely his punching power alone is not enough, saying that we've seen crazier things happen in the octagon. Dan hardy keeps saying his plan is to ko GSP believing that he has a glass jaw. My prediction is that GSP hands hardy his first ko loss in his mma career. Don't be surprised if my prediction is spot on.


I do. Although I do love GSP, I think Hardy has a good chance of finishing it in the first or second round, and possibly even in the third. But once it goes to the championship rounds that's where GSP has the obvious advantage so we'll see how good Hardy's conditioning is. Hardy only has a chance to finish it IF he's not laying on his back, which is where he will most likely be. 

Chuck Liddell and Matt Hughes were both tagged as unbeatable. Look what happened. 

Like I said, I like GSP but its time for change.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Bedrock said:


> I do. Although I do love GSP, I think Hardy has a good chance of finishing it in the first or second round, and possibly even in the third. But once it goes to the championship rounds that's where GSP has the obvious advantage so we'll see how good Hardy's conditioning is. Hardy only has a chance to finish it IF he's not laying on his back, which is where he will most likely be.
> 
> Chuck Liddell and Matt Hughes were both tagged as unbeatable. Look what happened.
> 
> Like I said, I like GSP but its time for change.


Liddell and Hughes are past their primes and on the decline whereas GSP is not. He is constantly improving all aspects of his game.


----------



## Bedrock (Oct 22, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Liddell and Hughes are past their primes and on the decline whereas GSP is not. He is constantly improving all aspects of his game.


True. I was just pointing out that they were tagged as unbeatable, and then they lost. Anderson Silva is tagged as unbeatable as well, and as soon as he fights Vitor then he'll be in the same boat with Hughes and Chuck.


----------



## CombatFighter (Mar 24, 2010)

For the two main fights, I am betting on GSP, and Shane Carwin. I know Frank Mir stands a good chance to win, but i would love to see Carwin stand up against Lesnar.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Clivey said:


> there's nothing more i'd like to see than GSP getting KO'd again in the 1st round.


When GSP proves once again why he is 2 levels above anyone in the division, it will be sad how most of you will be back﻿ on his nuts.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

GSP by ZZZzzzzzzz


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

No way in blue hell does this fight go 5 rounds. GSP will risk getting KO'd before he lets this go to a decision. He wants to make a statement.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Should be a great night of fights. The last time GSP was such a huge favourite he got beat. It gives me an uneasy feeling but ultimately I believe he is going to lay a bad beating on Hardy. I'm calling this one by tko in the 4th. Fitch and Alvez will be interesting for seeing how Alvez is able to deal with his return after having his balloon burst against GSP. Fitch seems to have dealt with it better. I'm picking Fitch for this one. I'm picking Carwin simply because you have to be a crazy man to put your money on Mir. I like Bocek and Saunders. Got great tickets for UFC 113 in my home town!! Yeah!


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

If Serra hadn't knocked GSP out, I'm pretty sure Hardy wouldn't have a punchers chance. The odds are really stacked against him. I will be in complete shock if Dan Hardy some how defends himself from being raped.


----------



## Toddhendo88 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'll be going with GSP,Mir and Alves


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

GSP v Hardy is a joke. 

It's as obvious who's going to win as Serra v GS........wait never mind.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

It's completely ridiculous to compare Dan Hardy to Matt Serra.

Hardy is 7 or 8 inches taller, and has a similar advantage in reach compared to Serra. He has very heavy hands, is much stronger than the typical welterweight, and is completely fearless. 

My two main concerns about Hardy:

1. his camp. Who the heck was he working with? Aside from Serra, it looked like three or four guys who were paying for a gym membership and took a wrong turn on the Jersey Pike to Serra/Longo.

2. his unproven ground game. Hardy is a terrific striker but displays no interest in wrestling or submission fighting in his previous fights. 

One punch and Hardy could finish this. The probability is not great, but it's there.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm stoked for the card. Looking forward to Almeida v Brown and Paul Harris v Drwal too...


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

This is such a great card cant wait for tommorrow night why am I looking forward so much to Diaz vs Markham I reeally think this is gonna be a war every fight is interesting on this card and I really dont see a way Hardy wins I mean Alves is one the biggest welterweights in the UFC and he couldnt knock out GSP and GSP dominated him with a tore groin I take GSP 3rd Round GnP.Oh by the way am I the only one that gets even more pumped when I watch the weigh ins Directv shows them on 101 watch them anytime I can


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toddhendo88 said:


> I'll be going with GSP,Mir and Alves


Welcome to the forum. :thumbsup:

Alves is off of the card so Fitch is now fighting Ben Saunders. Their are a few threads about it floating around the forum.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm honestly sooo excited for this event now. I cannot wait to wake up Sunday morning and watch this event. I don't think I've ever been this excited for an event. Thought I'd drop who I'm backing on the night in here too. I'll be cheering on Hardy, Mir, Pellegrino, Fitch, Miller, Diaz, Brown, Wallace, Palhares and Riddle. Would love it if all those guys came away victorious. Hell, if Dan Hardy wins, I'd happily take all the other guys losing, I wanna see Dan win so much!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> I'm honestly sooo excited for this event now. I cannot wait to wake up Sunday morning and watch this event. I don't think I've ever been this excited for an event. Thought I'd drop who I'm backing on the night in here too. I'll be cheering on Hardy, Mir, Pellegrino, Fitch, Miller, Diaz, Brown, Wallace, Palhares and Riddle. Would love it if all those guys came away victorious. Hell, if Dan Hardy wins, I'd happily take all the other guys losing, I wanna see Dan win so much!


Prepare to have your dreams crushed, the other picks are good, Hardy isn't winning. I don't even dislike the guy, but I don't see that he has any chance, GSP has beaten better strikers and taken down guys with better wrestling and JJ.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Meh. Dan Hardy's up there with Forrest Griffin as my favourite fighter, I'm going to cheer him on. I know he doesn't have much of a chance against GSP, but you never know. I would love nothing more than to see Dan Hardy shock the world.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Meh. Dan Hardy's up there with Forrest Griffin as my favourite fighter, I'm going to cheer him on. I know he doesn't have much of a chance against GSP, but you never know. I would love nothing more than to see Dan Hardy shock the world.


I would give Dan more of a chance if it hadn't happened to GSP already. If Georges had never lost to Serra, I would say Hardy had a punchers chance. Since that loss though GSP doesn't overlook people.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Hardy seems like a pretty good guy, for an bloke! I just don't think he's ready for this level of competition. My impression of him is if he commits to training he will have a shot at being a top fighter. Right now...not going to happen against GSP. His last fight against Swick was not impressive enough for me - I don;t consider Swick a top-ten welterweight.


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

I like Dan Hardy as well, but I really think hes in over his head.

I see this fight going much like GSP vs. Serra II.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

It's finally here, can't wait for tonight, it's going on the big screen.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm so very sad that no bars in my small city will show these fights. It is an annoying local pattern which is baseless and loses them money, IMO.


----------



## ufcnut (Mar 27, 2010)

I really cant wait for this 1, I really dont know what to expect from Hardy. It should be an epic fight, I think it could go either way!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

The weigh-ins got me even more hyped up about the main event! Hope there will be a HD version available for download (yes, I am a pirate..  but what can I do, the PPV is airing @ 5am) early.
I'll be rooting for Hardy, Mir and Fitch, though I think one of them won't get the W.


----------



## osuchin (Mar 21, 2010)

*watch UFC 111 live online*

watch ufc 111


```
http://free-per-view.blogspot.com/
```


```
http://watchlivestreamshow.blogspot.com/
```


----------



## Jawni (Sep 27, 2009)

here we go man, I'm psyched for this one!!


----------



## Jawni (Sep 27, 2009)

* Interim Heavyweight Championship bout: United States Frank Mir vs. United States Shane Carwin[1]

Carwin defeated Mir via anal **** 

* Welterweight Championship bout: Canada Georges St. Pierre (c) vs. England Dan the Matt serra lover Hardy[1]


haha wikipedia just got hacked


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

This Wallace/Hammond fight is good I mean slopey as heck but exciting.Great night IMO.Did anyone love that great submission flurry from Pelligrino/Camoes I was the only one excited about it in my house.Great night Hardy gets beat,Mir gets shut up hopefully,great ground fight between Pelligrino/Camoes.Is it Wednesday yet need some more UFC


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Yea, if these guys had gas tanks, someone woulda went out. Nice fight though.


----------



## Sikhwarrior (Mar 28, 2010)

*Dana Get Rid Of That Ref!!!!!*

DID YOU SEE THE BIG BOLD HEADED REFS PERFORMANCE???

ABSOLUTELY RUBBISH.. if i could advise Dana, it would be to get rid of that big dopey **** before an MMA fighter is actually killed, or he kills the sport of MMA. 

Hes just there to get famous, as you could tell.. during the fighters interviews and so fourth.. Complete knobhead!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Miragliotta?


----------



## Sikhwarrior (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah thats the fight. Dan hardy done very well in my opinion and i think GSP admired that too. Alot of heart!


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Sikhwarrior said:


> Yeah thats the fight. Dan hardy *done very well* in my opinion and i think GSP admired that too. Alot of heart!


He got raped for 25 minutes, very well indeed.


----------



## Parabola (Jan 20, 2010)

LOJ said:


> He got raped for 25 minutes, very well indeed.


lol at Dan Hardly thinking he could beat GSP.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

what a crap night... all my picks lost except for Riddle who got shanked.


----------



## Wasp (Aug 20, 2009)

Jesy Blue said:


> what a crap night... all my picks lost except for Riddle who got shanked.


If you actually picked Dan Hardy to beat GSP then I'm sorry, you deserved to have a crappy night...


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Wasp said:


> If you actually picked Dan Hardy to beat GSP then I'm sorry, you deserved to have a crappy night...


Yeah, because you are a fool, if you like someone not named GSP.. :sarcastic12:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Leed said:


> Yeah, because you are a fool, if you like someone not named GSP.. :sarcastic12:


No you can like anyone, you're only a fool if you pick a guy to beat GSP.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sikhwarrior said:


> Yeah thats the fight. Dan hardy done very well in my opinion and i think GSP admired that too. Alot of heart!


Saying Dan did well is quite a stretch. Earned respect with his heart yes, but well is far from it. He was completely and utterly dominated the whole 25 minutes. GSP didn't even have to setup his take downs, just did it at will.

It was funny that Greg didn't want him to pass the guard, as you almost always hear coaches telling their fighters to try and pass the guard.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I knew GSP was going to win, but Dan Hardy won me over as a fan. He was in two seriously dire situations and he didn't give. It almost reminded me of Cowboy Cerrone and Benderson. GSP's a beast no doubt, but Hardy is one tough SOB.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

VolcomX311 said:


> I knew GSP was going to win, but Dan Hardy won me over as a fan. He was in two seriously dire situations and he didn't give. It almost reminded me of Cowboy Cerrone and Benderson. GSP's a beast no doubt, but Hardy is one tough SOB.


Volcom, you seem to be a qualified professional, don't you think Hardy did some long-term damage to his arms by not tapping?


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Hardy came to prove he doesn't know the meaning of "tap" or "quit" instead of proving he could win the fight.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Wasp said:


> If you actually picked Dan Hardy to beat GSP then I'm sorry, you deserved to have a crappy night...


i don't do picks on everyone, just the ones i know well and like; i don't like GSP.... let me take that back, i don't care enough about GSP to bother.

i picked Mir, Brown, Alvez, and Riddle; sure Riddle won, if you call being helped out of the cage a win.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

tripster said:


> Volcom, you seem to be a qualified professional, don't you think Hardy did some long-term damage to his arms by not tapping?


I wouldn't think so, judging by his ability to continue fighting, but I you can't really say for sure based on speculation. 

The arm bar could either rip your biceps, (highly unlikely) and he wouldn't be able to throw a punch at that point and his biceps would look like one giant bruise. Or, a hyperextended break, which also didn't happen.

The Kimura might leave his shoulders sore, but anything surrounding joints like tendon, ligaments, cartilage tears aren't really something you can willingly ignore. 

Long term effects would happen if he held out that long during practice on a regular basis, otherwise, all contortions have a ROM limit and Hardy just wasn't brought to his ROM threshold, aka nothing too, too damaging for an isolated incident, apart from severe soreness. 

However, this is all speculation based on certain general facts, so I would take my speculation with a grain of salt.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> I wouldn't think so, judging by his ability to continue fighting, but I you can't really say for sure based on speculation.
> 
> The arm bar could either rip your biceps, (highly unlikely) and he wouldn't be able to throw a punch at that point and his biceps would look like one giant bruise. Or, a hyperextended break, which also didn't happen.
> 
> ...


No damage was done in the armbar, but I will be shocked if there wasn't something more severe from that Kimura, especially with GSP really torquing it a few times. GSP was combing Hardy's own mohawk in that spot. 

Serious credit to Hardy for not tapping, he was clearly in pain, if GSP wasn't such a nice guy Hardy wouldn't have use of that arm for a while. Noting against Hardy, but I kind of wish GSP hadn't let him out, it would have been interesting to see how far GSP could have cranked that thing.


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> No damage was done in the armbar, but I will be shocked if there wasn't something more severe from that Kimura, especially with GSP really torquing it a few times. GSP was combing Hardy's own mohawk in that spot.
> 
> Serious credit to Hardy for not tapping, he was clearly in pain, if GSP wasn't such a nice guy Hardy wouldn't have use of that arm for a while. Noting against Hardy, but I kind of wish GSP hadn't let him out, it would have been interesting to see how far GSP could have cranked that thing.


I don't think he let him out of any of the sub attempts, he just made a couple of mistakes and Dan Hardy just has a great amount of heart.

The combination of having a lot of heart and the little mistakes by GSP gave Hardy the opportunity to hold on.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

LOJ said:


> I don't think he let him out of any of the sub attempts, he just made a couple of mistakes and Dan Hardy just has a great amount of heart.
> 
> The combination of having a lot of heart and the little mistakes by GSP gave Hardy the opportunity to hold on.


He pretty clearly released that Kimura, Hardy didn't have a chance of getting out if it until GSP loosened it up, you can clearly see GSP in shock as he looks at the ref and his corner when Hardy isn't tapping and he decided not to rip his shoulder apart and lets it go.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> He pretty clearly released that Kimura, Hardy didn't have a chance of getting out if it until GSP loosened it up, you can clearly see GSP in shock as he looks at the ref and his corner when Hardy isn't tapping and he decided not to rip his shoulder apart and lets it go.


Yep that's what I've been trying to say. Even though his technique was slightly off it was good enough to the point where if used ALL of his strength and made one final motion he would have no doubt in my mind SNAPPED that arm off. I think Hardy is one lucky kid...heart...and he called GSP's bluff by not tapping. It's not the only time this happened. Matt Hughes had Royce's arm and he wouldn't tap. If it were Frank Mir or Rousimar, they would have gotten the technique down for sure, but most likely would have done it all the way.


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> He pretty clearly released that Kimura, Hardy didn't have a chance of getting out if it until GSP loosened it up, you can clearly see GSP in shock as he looks at the ref and his corner when Hardy isn't tapping and he decided not to rip his shoulder apart and lets it go.


I'll have to watch the fight again, because I can't remember a lot of it. If he did release it, than GSP made a stupid mistake that he should never do again. At some point in a fight you've got to tell yourself that if he doesn't want to tap, than it's his own stupidity and than you proceed to rip his arm from it's socket. I know that GSP is disappointed, and embarrassed that he never finished Hardy, but shit happens man; you still dominated him for all five rounds.

At some point you've got to put that nice guy persona behind you and do what you've got to do in order to win. If that means breaking your opponents arm, so be it. He doesn't want to tap, his fault.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

LOJ said:


> I'll have to watch the fight again, because I can't remember a lot of it. If he did release it, than GSP made a stupid mistake that he should never do again. At some point in a fight you've got to tell yourself that if he doesn't want to tap, than it's his own stupidity and than you proceed to rip his arm from it's socket. I know that GSP is disappointed, and embarrassed that he never finished Hardy, but shit happens man; you still dominated him for all five rounds.
> 
> At some point you've got to put that nice guy persona behind you and do what you've got to do in order to win. If that means breaking your opponents arm, so be it. He doesn't want to tap, his fault.


I think he should have told the ref and said to Hardy...if you don't tap I will break your arm. There's only so much flexibility one has. One full motion towards the opposite direction and that shoulder and elbow will break. The only person that I know who truly withstood it was actually none other than Renzo. 

I give credit to Hardy, but he shouldn't be brushing it off like it was nothing. That just made me think fawk...he should have been taught a lesson in humility.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

Impressed by Hardy's resilience, BUT, he was just outclassed for the entire 25mins. He did noth threaten GSP even once.

I think BJ Penn would do great in WW division, he's fought GSP as well as anyone else in recent times.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

MMA-Matt said:


> Impressed by Hardy's resilience, BUT, he was just outclassed for the entire 25mins. He did noth threaten GSP even once.
> 
> I think BJ Penn would do great in WW division, he's fought GSP as well as anyone else in recent times.


Agreed on everything. Hardy's resilience won me over. Standing up with a smile after a dire arm bar was just [email protected]$$. 

GSP is clearly too far ahead of any challengers in his division, but isn't he taking a break from MMA to join the Canadian Olympic Wrestling team for 2012?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I hope not. I don't think he's said anything about it recently.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> I think he should have told the ref and said to Hardy...if you don't tap I will break your arm. There's only so much flexibility one has. One full motion towards the opposite direction and that shoulder and elbow will break. The only person that I know who truly withstood it was actually none other than Renzo.
> 
> I give credit to Hardy, but he shouldn't be brushing it off like it was nothing. That just made me think fawk...he should have been taught a lesson in humility.


Telling the ref wouldn't do a thing, the ref can only stop it if a choke is applied and the other guy goes out or a serious injury occurs like a break. I don't think Hardy would have tapped anyway he looked like he would fight with one arm if he had to.


----------

